# Prince Charles driving a Tesla to the funeral of Prince Phillip



## GDN (Oct 30, 2017)

Reading a story of Prince Phillip's funeral many guests arrived in very elegant old cars. This picture shows Prince Charles arriving in a Tesla. The story was on yahoo.com with a link to huffpost.com. It now shows to be updated and most of the pictures that were there just 20 minutes ago are now taken down.

I'll look for another link. https://www.yahoo.com/huffpost/prin...s-170437118.html?soc_src=social-sh&soc_trk=ma


----------



## Dundoleo (Mar 29, 2021)

"Driving a Tesla" and "Riding in a Tesla"...two very different things. Remember that in the UK the driver's seat is on the right.


----------



## Madmolecule (Oct 8, 2018)

even Kimbal couldnt hook up the prince with FSD. Did they bury the range rover along with the prince?


----------



## lance.bailey (Apr 1, 2019)

Madmolecule said:


> even Kimbal couldnt hook up the prince with FSD. Did they bury the range rover along with the prince?


Beg to differ. HRH Charles, Prince of Wales has FSD on his Tesla.

it's called "Bob the Chauffeur"


----------



## Madmolecule (Oct 8, 2018)

Hopefully V11 and not this Bob


----------

